# finding free soil (planted aquarium budget)



## t2lieu (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm not sure what plants i'm intending on planting as yet, but i'm picking up stuff along the way so when i have more free time i can get my hands dirty

So I'm looking for low in organic matter and high in fine clay particles soil, non of the fertizers soils they use on trees (chlorine).

If you guys have tried soil around your area, that has not been killing your plants please, give me a hollar!

TL


----------

